
Ask HN: Exploratorium's machine shop – where to buy those parts? - beamatronic
Where do science museums such as the San Francisco Exploratorium buy all those cool metal parts that they build the exhibits out of?  All those metal rods and fittings, gears, etc.
======
iseanstevens
Mcmaster Carr will have all of the mechanical/drive parts but generally is
quite expensive. Small parts (part of Amazon), De Anna flea market, Misumi
which is the same idea as aluminum 8020 also has lots of industrial automation
pieces.

~~~
iseanstevens
Also [http://sdp-si.com](http://sdp-si.com)

~~~
beamatronic
Thanks! Has there ever been a store where you could walk in and get your hands
on these parts and see what you could come up with, or are they usually mail
order?

------
Tmp_login
Boston Gear

